

JavaScript performance tricks - alfl23
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12973706/javascript-collection/12973883#12973883
I&#x27;ve been updating this for a while, hope you find it useful.
======
etanazir
I could not verify 'Replacing switch statements' please reference
[http://jsperf.com/switch-vs-object76](http://jsperf.com/switch-vs-object76)

and how is that 'fastDeepClone' a 'Deep' ??

~~~
alfl23
You're right about the cloning issue, updated.

~~~
etanazir
ok, now its a fast 1 level deep clone

can you patch up my jsperf or provide your own for the switch v. object
assertion?

